
Process first, not data first – a response to “Data first, not code first” - scalablenotions
https://scalablenotions.wordpress.com/2015/09/30/process-first-not-data-first/
======
scalablenotions
A response to Evan Todd's excellent post: "Data first, not code first"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10291688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10291688))

